# Fabulous Pineapple Peacock Shawl - C



## Cimmanon

Free.

http://www.crochetmagazine.com/crochet_project.php?id=20


----------



## SwampCatNana

Stunning! Color and pattern!


----------



## Windbeam

Wow, isn't that gorgeous?


----------



## quiltqueen

Thanks for sharing. This is beautiul and on my bucket list of crochet projects.


----------



## Valjean

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Janeway

Cimmanon said:


> Free.
> 
> http://www.crochetmagazine.com/crochet_project.php?id=20


I looked at the pattern, but noticed you make 5 points. It looks as if it is crocheted in one piece so where are the 5 points?

I love pineapples. Please explain.


----------



## crafty lady UK

Cimmanon said:


> Free.
> 
> http://www.crochetmagazine.com/crochet_project.php?id=20


Very pretty. Thanks for sharing. Here is another pretty one I downloaded today:

Its called I promise you pineapples prayer shawl by Justyna Kaprzak and can be found here:

http://www.cuteandkaboodle.com


----------



## Iirishrn

crafty lady UK said:


> Very pretty. Thanks for sharing. Here is another pretty one I downloaded today:
> 
> Its called I promise you pineapples prayer shawl by Justyna Kaprzak and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.cuteandkaboodle.com


Actually Free at Ravelry:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-promise-you-pineapples


----------



## Cassews

Thanks for the links .. I have them bookmarked for future use !! Thanks again !


----------



## Cimmanon

Sorry, Janeway, I haven't made it so I don't know.


----------



## Janeway

crafty lady UK said:


> Very pretty. Thanks for sharing. Here is another pretty one I downloaded today:
> 
> Its called I promise you pineapples prayer shawl by Justyna Kaprzak and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.cuteandkaboodle.com


I could not find the pattern for the pineapple prayer shawl.

I just read some of the other quotes & got it. Thanks.


----------



## Cimmanon

It's in the next post by Iirishrn.


----------



## Janeway

Cimmanon said:


> Sorry, Janeway, I haven't made it so I don't know.


OK, thanks.


----------



## margaretscott

Thank you so much for this I have been wanting to make a shawl with pineapple motif for ages and couldn't find one I liked


----------



## SouthernGirl

It's beautiful.


----------



## samazon

Very pretty, thanks for posting :-D


----------

